# Dojenje > Općenito o dojenju >  jastuk za dojenje

## csi

bok cure....
imam malu bebicu od mjesec dana , i razmišljam kupiti jastuk za dojenje...
ima li netko nekoga iskustva s njim....

----------


## Angie75

Meni je bio super! Samo pazi da ne kupiš najskuplji ko što su neki...   :Mad:

----------


## Lutonjica

čuj, ja ga s prvim djetetom nisam uopće imala i nije mi falio. 
sad sam ga za drugo kupila jer je kao super praktičan ali mi i opet ne služi za dojenje nego kao "ograda" da mi beba ne padne s kreveta   :Laughing:  
što se mene tiče, nepotrebna investicija

----------


## MARCY

I meni.
Preporodila sam se kad sam M. dojila na njemu.
Za S. sam uvijek koristila neke jastučiće da mi bude lakše sjediti , a ovo je bilo woooooow :D  :D .
Preporučam.

----------


## Inka

ni meni ne koristi za dojenje. spasio je spavanje u trudnoći, ali mi je sad jednostavnije staviti jastučić ispod ruke

----------


## lara26

pa to vjerojatno ovisi i o nacinu na koji se doji. ako se doji lezeci, cini mi se da ne treba, ali ako se doji sjedeci, kad beba uhvati neku kilazu to je spas za ruku. ipak dijete treba pridrzavati rukom u zraku sto nakon nekog vremena postane jako bolno. 
meni je dobro dosao i jos uvijek ga koristim jer lara doji lezeci na meni dok ja sjedim.

----------


## Lutonjica

ja dojim sjedeći, ali i tu valjda ovisi kako se namjestiš - jer meni beba praktički leži na krilu, rukom joj lagano podržavam samo glavicu, tako da nemam skoro nikakvu težinu u ruci

----------


## lara26

pa ja sam ga pocela koristiti negdje od njenog cetvrtog mjeseca kad je malo otezala. ona lezi na mojim bedrima, a glavu i (cini mi se) gornji dio tijela drzim ja na nejakim rukama   :Smile:  
jesi i zaru uspjevala pridrzavat na ruci?

----------


## Lutonjica

da ti iskreno kažem - ne sjećam se. 
ali znam da mi, tokom dana, nikad nije bilo neudobno ili bolno dok sam dojila (po noći  je druga priča - ona bi satima spavala na jednoj te istoj cici, a meni utrnule ruke i noge   :Laughing:   )

----------


## mamanatali

Meni je jastuk za dojenje bio jedna od najisplativijih investicija, jer je Tin prva 3 mjeseca svog života živio na sisi (jeo, spavao, mazio se, ma sve). Danas služi Tinu kao fotelja kad gleda crtić.

----------


## ivana7997

lutonjice, ovo mi je malo nejasno. ako ti beba lezi na krilu, dakle na tvojim nogama, ti sjedis... dokle su ti dojke??? moje nisu nesto otporne na gravitaciju ali im je svejedno bilo super kad bi dijete lezalo na jastucicu, ja bih se manje naginjala. mene je to naginjanje s prvim djetetom kostalo teeeeeskih bolova u vratu i ramenima.

----------


## Lutonjica

ovako, noge su mi prekrižene onako po muški (ne znam kako da opišem), bebina glava mi je na bedru te noge koja je gore i, znači, povišena je, a tijelo joj se spušta prema dolje. ja sam nagnuta nad njom, ali mi to nikad ne predstavlja napor za kičmu (možda zato što se i inače držim pogrbljeno  :/  )

----------


## lara26

ok. znaci savjet majci s pocetka price je da vidi kako joj je najlakse dojit, pa da se tek onda odluci na kupovinu ili ne jastuka za dojenje. nece pobjec iz ducana. 
kad idemo nekamo na put vise ne nosim jastuk za dojenje, nego se snalazim sa obicnim jastukom. anatomski jastuci su isto dobri za prvu pomoc.

----------


## TeinaMama

Ja moram priznat da nisam nikad uživo vidjela jastuk za dojenje. Prvih dana sam Teu (kad sam dojila sjedeći) držala tako da joj je glava bila na pregibu moje ruke, znači naslonjena na unutrašnjost lakta, a guza joj je bila meni na dlanu. To je prilično naporno jer je beba dok je mala stalno na sisi pa ti ruke otpadnu. Zato sam si ja pomogla tak da sam obični veliki jastuk na kojem se spava stavila u krilo, a Teu na njega da leži na boku i to mi je bilo genijalno. Budući da sam često visila kod mame i kod nje sam imala jedan takav jastuk rezerviran za dojenje. Nama je tak bilo super.

----------


## TeinaMama

Ja moram priznat da nisam nikad uživo vidjela jastuk za dojenje. Prvih dana sam Teu (kad sam dojila sjedeći) držala tako da joj je glava bila na pregibu moje ruke, znači naslonjena na unutrašnjost lakta, a guza joj je bila meni na dlanu. To je prilično naporno jer je beba dok je mala stalno na sisi pa ti ruke otpadnu. Zato sam si ja pomogla tak da sam obični veliki jastuk na kojem se spava stavila u krilo, a Teu na njega da leži na boku i to mi je bilo genijalno. Budući da sam često visila kod mame i kod nje sam imala jedan takav jastuk rezerviran za dojenje. Nama je tak bilo super.

----------


## csi

hvala cure..ja dojim ležečki i iskreno nisam ni probala dojiti sjedećki , nekako mi se čini nespretno....
razmišljala sam otići u Kamaris po jastuk...gdje ste ga vi kupile...
hvala

----------


## tridesetri

ja ga isto nisam koristila, skoro da mi nije jasno sto bih s tim, ali ja sam izrazito fit i mogu bez problema dojiti u svim mogucim polozajima. 
medjutim znam gomilu zena koje uopce ne mogu dojiti sjedecki i kunu se da bez tog jastuka ne bi mogle zivjeti. dakle stvar je potpuno individualna.
bilo kako bilo, mislim da ako planiras dugo dojiti, svakako moras svladati i druge polozaje osim lezeceg, s jastukom ili bez. 
osim u kamarisu ima ih za kupiti u trudnickim ducanima "anita".

----------


## blis

Ja sam ga kupila za spavanje u trudnoći i spasio me. Sumnjala sam da ću ga koristiti za dojenje, ali, moja investicija je sve isplativija - dojim s njim i jako mi paše. Ali isto tako dojim i bez njega bez ikakvih problema. Koristim ga i kao ogradu za bebu.
To je neki jastuk iz Kike, niti najjeftiniji, niti najskuplji.

----------


## Layla

> (možda zato što se i inače držim pogrbljeno  )


Lutonjice, kao da si mene opisala!  :Smile: )) I ja tako dojim.
Jastuk ne treba...pogrbljena malo jesam, nastojim to ispraviti, ali ne osjećam nelagodu dok dojim sjedeći.

----------


## LiNa ČoKoLiNa

meni ga je mm kupio u kamrisu i nakraju bezveze stoji ...ništa mi nije lakše s njim ..samo se namučim kad operem navlaku ..treba mi pol sata da je navučem na jastuk..i eto sad imam jastuk za ukras.a toliko sam cvilila za njim da mi ga kupi..

----------


## Hello_Kitty

meni je jastuk super iako ga koristim za svasta osim kao podlogu za dojenje
jer mi dijete bude previsoko pa mi sluzi za:
- spavanje (i za vrijeme trudnoce i sada)
- kao uporanj za ledja u krevetu dok dojim lezecki
- kao ogradica kada albica zaspe na velikom krevetu
 i vjerujem da ce mi jos dugo biti zgodan za nju, npr.kada pocne sjediti
kupila sam ga u kamarisu

----------


## Angie75

Ja sam ga kupila u Aniti u Gundulićevoj, ali mislim da je tamo najskuplji (loooooser). No, isplatio mi se, a i svim mojim curama koje su ga naslijedile. Zadnja (trudna 33 tjedna) mi je priopćila da je "to njen novi muž" jer joj je s njim super spavati, a muža je odgurala na rub kreveta

----------


## anne

Dobila ga od MM-a na poklon.
Spasio me u ovoj drugoj trudnoći.
I sad ga koristim za dojenje i kao
ogradicu za šmizlu kad leži.
A i moj ga dečki znaju "upotrijebiti" za 
popodnevni odmor.

Dobro iskorišten poklon   :Grin:

----------


## drndalica

Kupila ga još u trudnoći i polazao se kao dobra investicija jer:
- bolje se spava u trudnoći
- i tata ga pokoji put posudi za drijemanje
- dojenje male bebe je puno lakše ako beba ima duuge podoje (moj je malac visio na sisi i po sat vremena)
- koristila i kao barijeru/ogradu dok je kao mali ležao na velikom krevetu
- koristim i sada kad se zavalim na kauč (super mi pridržava leđa, one kuglice se taman namjeste)
- nećak se voli igrati sa njim (2-3 godišnjak)

... ko zna, možda ga iskoristim za još nešto

----------


## anitalu

Evo malo podižem temu jer me zanima gdje ga kupiti/naručiti? U mom gradu vidjeh ga samo u dućanu u kojem se prodaje Anita rublje. A čitam da je baš tu najskuplji?

----------


## tibica

> ni meni ne koristi za dojenje. spasio je spavanje u trudnoći, ali mi je sad jednostavnije staviti jastučić ispod ruke


xx

----------


## tibica

> Zadnja (trudna 33 tjedna) mi je priopćila da je "to njen novi muž" jer joj je s njim super spavati, a muža je odgurala na rub kreveta


MM je rekao da je to "uništavač našeg ljubavnog života."  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## anitalu

Koliko košta?

----------


## Thlaspi

cijena ovisi o tome gdje kupuješ ali koliko sam skužila u "aniti" su najskuplji, moj je iz kamarisa (200tinjak kn) a u kiki je najjeftiniji...

mene je isto spasio i ne mogu si zamislit koliko bi se izmučila bez tog jastuka tako da toplo preporučam...

možda da ti ga kupi netko od frendova ili rodbine kad navraća u Zg? ne znam ima li ga i drugdje (mislim , u drugim velikim centrima poput kike)....

----------


## makita

Ja ga nisam imala u 1. trudnoći, sad ga dobila, iz nekog dućana -Adak znam da nije, al tako nekako zvuči...Savršen se pokazao do sada-na njemu se vrlo udobno sjedi kad se dođe iz bolnice sa šavovima jer je jaaako mekan, lakše mi je dojiti dok sjedim da mi ne stoji ruka u zraku. I ja sam pogrbljena, al nisam ekstra niska, pa se ipak ne uspijevam toliko sagnit nad bebu da me ne boli. Ne znam kakvi su drugi, al ovaj mi je jako ok! Zgodna stvarčica.

----------


## anitalu

Išla sam danas vidjeti taj u Aniti i stvarno je skup 420kn. Kako jedva spavam skoro sam ga kupila. Sad sam našla u internet trgovini *Mama i beba* značajno povoljniji pa ću ga uzeti. Ima tko s njima iskustva??? Ma inače ne volim ništa kupovati na ne viđeno in vivo (osim knjiga) no morat ću...

----------


## (maša)

meni MM kupio u Adauxu nekih 280 kn..i još uvijek ga koristim...

u početku je on ležao na njemu i dojio...poslje je glava bila na jastuku...meni sisa ne može doć do njegovih usta ako mi leži na krilu...

poslje je služio i kao ograda na krevetu i na podu kad je počeo sjedit a baco se za igračkama..sad se samo izležavamo na njemu

----------


## veda2804

Anitalu, ja sam svoj naručila u MiB internet trgovini.Košta oko 300kn i napunjen je nekakvim kuglicama zbog kojih se formira prema obliku tijela. Raspitivala sam se dosta i takvi su bolji od običnog punjenja. U trudnoći mi je bio za spavanje, a sada ga koristim za dojenje i da moj Oli leži na njemu. A kada u njemu zaspi onda mi je najlakše tako mu odrezati noktiće. Taj jastuk je čisti hrvatski proizvod i šivaju ga neke žene iz Splita kolijko ja znam.

----------


## frost

ima li neko i zna li kakav je jastuk iz Turbo limaca, zove se Coconut baby i hrvatski je proizvod (sad kad se razmislim, mozda je i slovenacki)

----------


## Indi

I ovdje ima tema o jastuku za dojenje:

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...light=#1699005


Ja naručila svoj iz Pitomače za 150kn, jako zadovoljna, evo link:

http://www.pto-merkur.hr/proizvodi/jastuk_dojenje.htm

----------


## frost

nisam u Hrvatskoj i jedini koji mi je dostupan a ne znam kakav je kvalitet je Coconut baby i neki koje sam vec iskljucila kao mogucnost jer mi se ne dopadaju.

na ostalim topicima nisam nasla nista o konkretnom proizvodu, stoga pitam

----------


## Indi

Frost, zazovi gore broj iz navedenog linka, teta koja se meni javila je bila jako susretljiva i ljubazna i zamoli da ti pošalju jer ako šalju svukuda po Hrvatskoj, mislim da im ne bi bio problem ni tebi van Hrvatske.

----------


## frost

mogu pokusati, hvala!
hajde mi samo reci, ako ti nije tesko izmeriti, koliko je dugacak jastuk kad se razvuce?

----------


## Indi

Sjećam se da sam prije mjerila i na dr.temi navela oko 140cm, ali sad sam opet izmjerila i to vanjski luk i dužina je oko 170cm. Teško mi je precizno izmjeriti jer nemam krojački metar, samo metalni, pa mi bježi. U svakom slučaju dosta je velik i debel i ima perivu navlaku.

----------


## Indi

I nemoj zabunom naručiti onaj s gornje slike, to je manji, nego s donji.

----------


## njokica

Ja sam imala takav jastuk od slovenske Odeje, koštao je niti 130kn, a drugi većinom koštaju 300tinjak kn. Dobro dođe prvih par mjeseci, a oooodličan je kao jastuk za opuštanje za odrasle, a i tu i tamo za spavanje beba   :Heart:

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

Meni su u bolnici donijeli jastuk za dojenje i namjestili N. tako da je lijepo mogao satima cicati i spavati i šta god je htio, a meni nije ni najmanje smetalo (rana od carskog). Jedno sam ga vrijeme intenzivno dojila u hvatu nogometne lopte i za to mi je jastuk bio od neprocjenjive koristi. Kako sam se zakačila na njega u bolnici, čim sam izašla nabavila sam ga.

----------


## nia

meni je taj jastuk bio izvrstan i dan danas nakon godinu dana pronalazim njegove nove funkcije (igranje, ogradica, podupiranje, na podu jastuk i obrana od padanja itd) za dojenje je bio vrlo koristan jer sam na njega naslanjala ruku dok sam dojila sjedeći osim toga lijepo sam se mogla nasloniti leđima na njega na kauču što mi je i danas omiljena opuštajuća pozicija za dojenje. Kupila sam ga u Kiki i to s punjenjem od vrlo vrlo sitnih kuglica koje se ne osjete ne dodir, a neopisivo se bolje prilagođavaju tijelu npr kad se nasloni glava nije ni tvrd ni mekan (MM ga je koristio kao svoj jastuk kad bi došao na red) u usporedbi s drugim vrstama punjenja neprocjenivo bolji, cijena je bila oko 300k.

----------


## fakinTin

Ja imam Kamarisov (posuđeni je, velika   :Kiss:   vlasnici), u trudnoći pomogao pri spavanju, sad kad sam rodila baš ga i ne koristim za dojenje više kao ograda ili za odmor meni!!! :D 
Dojim ležečki jer mi je tako najviše paše!

----------


## Frida

osim coconut i kamaris, jastuke za dojenje ima i premaman

http://www.anna-design.hr/preman.html

----------


## Indi

> meni je taj jastuk bio izvrstan i dan danas nakon godinu dana pronalazim njegove nove funkcije (igranje, ogradica, podupiranje, na podu jastuk i obrana od padanja itd) za dojenje je bio vrlo koristan jer sam na njega naslanjala ruku dok sam dojila sjedeći osim toga lijepo sam se mogla nasloniti leđima na njega na kauču što mi je i danas omiljena opuštajuća pozicija za dojenje. Kupila sam ga u Kiki i to s punjenjem od vrlo vrlo sitnih kuglica koje se ne osjete ne dodir, a neopisivo se bolje prilagođavaju tijelu npr kad se nasloni glava nije ni tvrd ni mekan (MM ga je koristio kao svoj jastuk kad bi došao na red) u usporedbi s drugim vrstama punjenja neprocjenivo bolji, cijena je bila oko 300k.


Koliko sam čitala takvo punjenje nije najzdravije, mislim da sam na linkanom topicu na to naletila.

----------


## frost

nije zdravo polistirensko punjenje, jer navodno otpusta bisfenol A...zato sam se ja toliko razmisljala.
a ko bi to vise znao...

ja sam na kraju kupila coconut jastuk, jako dug 190 cm x 40 cm
prezadovoljna sam sto se tice trudnickog spavanja a evo i mm se polako vezuje za njega u popodnevnom odmoru.

jastucnica je periva, cist pamuk i ono sto je meni bilo jako bitno jednobojna.

prozivodi ga magma, ja sam ga pronasla u turbo limachu.

----------


## migoh

ja sam taj jastuk dobila u trudnoći i bio mi je zakon za spavanje.Dojila sam ležečki zbog epi , ali pošto sam se sada donekle oporavila , htjela bi uz pomoć njega , ali nikako da se namjestimo.Imate li kakav savjet?Sliku sa 'pozom'?

----------


## Pepita

I meni jastuk za dojenje služi kao ograda.
Nikad ga nisam upotrebljavala za dojenje.
U trudnoći me spasio i u te svrhe blagoslovljen bio.
Zato ga mm zove trudnički jastuk   :Grin:

----------


## nia

Vrlo jednostavno,  jastuk se stavi oko sebe i to oko leđa tj. lumbalnog dijela kralješnice da se lijepo možeš nasloniti, a krajevi su ispod jedne i druge ruke tj. lakta . Na taj način se ruka oslanja na jastuk tj. povišena je i ne nosi težinu djeteta pa su time i leđa majke rasterećena. Jako mi je puno koristio prilikom dojenja u svim  mogućim sjedaćim i poluležećim pozama od dvosjeda do balkonskih naslonjača i kreveta, a posebice kod dojenja na leđima kada bi moja mrvica dojila ležeći na trbuhu pa sam joj trebala pridržavati glavicu rukom što nakon nekog vremena /mislim na sate) bez jastuka ne znam kako bi mi ruka izdržala.  :Smile:

----------


## Mali Medo

Pozdrav!
Imam jastuk za dojenje punjen onim malim, mislim poliesterskim, kuglicama.
Kako je kod prvog djeteta puno korišten, te dan na posudbu, sada imam osjećaj da je manje kuglica unutra nego kad sam ga kupila.

Moje pitanje je: da li netko zna gdje bih mogla kupiti dodatno punjenje za jastuk  :? 

Hvala unaprijed na odgovorima

----------


## Netipična

moja beba ima 17 dana i ne znam da li je prerano za jastuk.Imam ga,dobila ga na poklon i čini mi se super,ali kad sam dva put probala dojiti čini mi se nezgrapno nekako,kao da mu je glava nisko,tj niže nego kad ležimo i kao da ne uhvati dobro i čini mi se da mu je nezgodno iako je siso,nije se budnio  :Smile:  a meni je to ležanje več dosadilo,vrat me boli.

Taj jastuk je 330kn,znam da je to puno s obzirom da vi spominjete cijene od 200kn i manje....

Ja bi maramu za nositi ga ali je i ona 330 kn,znate li neki link gdje bi to jeftinije mogla netom kupiti?

----------


## Davor

Mi smo nedavno u Lidlu kupili "jastuk za bočno spavanje", vidi link u Google cache, za fakat siću. Potpuno je periv, a tko zna, možda ga još imaju u nekom dućanu, recimo Gospiću ili Labinu. Potpuno je periv i taman žilav koliko treba. Punjen je spužvom.

----------


## migoh

[quote="Netipična"]moja beba ima 17 dana i ne znam da li je prerano za jastuk.Imam ga,dobila ga na poklon i čini mi se super,ali kad sam dva put probala dojiti čini mi se nezgrapno nekako,kao da mu je glava nisko,tj niže nego kad ležimo i kao da ne uhvati dobro i čini mi se da mu je nezgodno iako je siso,nije se budnio  :Smile:  a meni je to ležanje več dosadilo,vrat me boli.

quote]

Ispočetka sam isto tako dojila ležečki , do starosti bebe kao što je i tvoja .Vrat te boli jer se sigurno 'podlaktiš'.....to sam i ja prvo radila dok nisam skužila da mi je ugodnije kada stavim glavu na bilo kakav jastuk . 
Mi imamo jastuk za dojenje , ali nam služi kao ogradica .Nisam baš nešto oduševljena sa njm.Sada dojim tako da se udobno sjednem te ga držim na rukama ili si stavim neki mali jastučić , tek toliko da mu nogice ne vise....a kada se zaželim odmora , bacamo se na ležanje   :Grin:

----------

